# Clarks Hill crappie report 4-12-14



## longshot (Apr 12, 2014)

They still havent moved in real shallow yet. Water temp is 59-60 on the surface. I am learning more about these rascals every trip. The best lesson is they taste good. We caught the crappie and a guy at the ramp gave us the hybrid bass. Speaking of which what is the best was to get that dark meat off the back of the filets?


----------



## Jim (Apr 14, 2014)

Nice slabs!

No idea about the filleting though.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Apr 14, 2014)

Nice ones. Idk about the dark meet we eat it all


----------



## longshot (Apr 14, 2014)

I was talking about the dark meat on the hybrid bass. I heard it didnt taste good


----------

